# Big buck down woohoo



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

So this morning turned out to be a very awesome day!! The arrow flew straight and I just double lunged a 28 inch 4x5 an hour ago. We saw several nice bucks but this one made the mistake and came right towards me. He was 30 yds away. I will post pictures when I get home. I still have a hard time breathing.


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

AWESOME!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

NICE!!! Let's see the pics!


----------



## scartinez (Apr 22, 2008)

Sounds awsome. Congrats!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

congratulations man


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

SWEET! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Excellent! Can hardly wait for pics! Congrats!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Coyoteslayer, it's been 24 hours already! Where are the pics?


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Awesome, I was hoping to hear some success stories. I cant go out until next week. Now lets see some pics!!!!


----------



## old_ephraim (Jul 28, 2012)

Way to go Fuller!!!


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Good on your love to see some pics.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool Slayer. Glad you had a great hunt. ewtfan and all that, you are a fellow hunter first. Good on ya. Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Speaking of ewt fan....36 hours and still no pics, maybe he lost his designated driver and the celebration got a little too serious, he must be waiting to sleep it off....let's see them already!


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

+1 All I got was a hankering for a "human tag".....OPTION 2 sucks!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

He's too busy stirring the pot on MM. Or maybe as Huge said he's on a bender and drunk posting. He does it all the time in the Sports section.:lol:


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Guys!! You have to remember who the author of this post is. I'm sure it's BS but you never know maybe he will come thru with a pic


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

He spelled everything correctly.......surely can't be too sloshed to not post pictures.
o-||


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

pics are proof of the puddin.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I think he might have hit the buck but never recovered it. Even if his own camera won't take pictures his neighbors will, or he could contact one of us and we would go take pics of it. My take is he didn't get one.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

-O,- Or maybe he's still on the mountain and can't post pics??? That's the problem w/tecnology - everyone expects more stuff yesterday!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I hope he recovered it...if not that's a little embarrassing...been there...


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Please don't take what I said as a degrading thing. I'm only kidding. I hope he did get that big of a buck and that he recovered it and all is well. I too have been there with a known kill shot and not recovered the animal. It's a real downer.


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

Tic Toc-waiting for pics.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

He's in a wheelchair guys, this might take a while!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

He needs to get one of those wheelchairs like Stephen Hawkings has. You know, with a computer, internet, maybe a satelite dish.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

He is in his chair laughing that this worthless thread he started has gone 3 pages

Ouch, that was mean :twisted:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

He's had plenty of time. He's started a couple worthless threads on MM to stir the pot since he posted this. I'm still going with the bender theory. :-o he should take up fishing because he is master troller, and thinks he's a master debater.:shock:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

-_O- -_O- -_O- Ok sorry guys that I haven't posted the pictures yet. During the trip I noticed that my digital camera battery was dead so we stopped and I got a disposable camera. I have 13 pictures left on the camera and I don't want to waste the rest of the film just so hockey, Rooster killer etc are happy. Bearbutt, he was gutted when I posted. So everyone relax a little. I guess I should have waited until I had the pictures in hand, but I always get so caught up in the excitement.



> He's had plenty of time. He's started a couple worthless threads on MM to stir the pot since he posted this. I'm still going with the bender theory. he should take up fishing because he is master troller, and thinks he's a master debater.


What are you talking about? I hate the MM site.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

BTW have I ever failed NOT to post pictures? Some people on here have complained that I posted to many pictures before.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dangit, in the old days we would tell someone we got a nice buck and that was it, no pictures required. Good grief.










Hey, hurry up with the pics Coyoteslayer.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> BTW have I ever failed NOT to post pictures?


Hey Slayer - you get your pics up yet? I do enjoy the pictures of your hunt.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Congrats, Justin! I can't wait to see your trophy. A few of the responses on this thread are a perfect example of why I don't post pix. It never ceases to amaze me how negative people can be........


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Do we have to wait for the taxidermy to get done before we see pics or what?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

JERRY said:


> Do we have to wait for the taxidermy to get done before we see pics or what?


I think he's still trying to figure out how that photoshop thing works. 8)


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Sooo...have you finished off that roll of film in your camera yet?

We'd like hear the rest of the story please.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I have tried and tried and I still can't figure out how to post a picture...........


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

proutdoors said:


> Congrats, Justin! I can't wait to see your trophy. A few of the responses on this thread are a perfect example of why I don't post pix. It never ceases to amaze me how negative people can be........


Agreed! BTW... CS (even in a wheel chair) has more animals down than most able bodied hunters might get in a lifetime. Congrats on your buck CS. Post pics when you can. We will patiently wait.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Bumb!

Are film processing places still around? -Ov- -Ov-


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

lamest. thread. ever.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

-_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O-


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

coyoteslayer said:


> -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O-


From the man who still hasn't posted photos of that monster archery deer...... :O•-:


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

He's taunting us


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I will have to see if my dad still has the picture that he took with his camera phone. I haven't used that disposable camera since the hunt so the roll isn't finished yet.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is a camera phone pic of the buck. im sorry that it took several months. Im sorry my dad's phone doesn't take good pictures.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

BOUT TIME! That dude there is a pretty buck! Or are you still pulling our legs?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Was that pic taken in 1986?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

hahaha yeah this is my buck


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice buck CS. Congrats.



martymcfly73 said:


> Was that pic taken in 1986?


The phone probably is from 1986.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

MadHunter said:


> Nice buck CS. Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no just bad lighting


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

I love the two little pokies! Good job!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

nice buck!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

If it wasnt for the two eyeguards, he looks just like the “stolen” buck from another thread. haha Nice buck. Crossbow?


----------

